# Jersey Steers



## greenbean (Jan 21, 2012)

I hope this is the right place!  If not I'm sorry!

I was bored so I thought I'd post pictures of my three Jersey steers.    These pictures were taken a few days after I got them, that was about a month ago, they've gotten more weight on them now and are soo cute.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks for sharing!  I love Jerseys!


----------



## ThreeBoysChicks (Jan 23, 2012)

Love those little cuties.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 23, 2012)

Thanks yall!


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 23, 2012)

If you're looking for some names here's some: Larry, Curly and Moe. A.K.A The Three Stooges.


----------



## animalfarm (Jan 23, 2012)

WildRoseBeef said:
			
		

> If you're looking for some names here's some: Larry, Curly and Moe. A.K.A The Three Stooges.


Thats what I named my first beltie calves. Larry and Moe are dinner this summer and Curly is a reg. girl (very curly too) and will be a breeder.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Jan 23, 2012)

animalfarm said:
			
		

> WildRoseBeef said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## greenbean (Jan 23, 2012)

That is what atleast 10 others have told me to name them   I just don't know which to name Larry, which to name Moe, and which to name Curly.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 23, 2012)

If I had to quess, based on ours.   I would say that your lighter of the two solid color steers will have some Curly tufts of hair.  It already looks pretty long.    You could call the bi-colored one "Moe" because he has "moe colors"  than the other two.  Sorry, just being silly now.    They are super cute what ever you name them.  Just don't let their cuteness fool you into letting them get away with bad manors.  Before you know it, they are  going to be big.


----------



## greenbean (Jan 23, 2012)

I think I'll do that!

They get by with a lot already by everybody else   I've been making them move like I do with my horses and it stops things for a while but they start back up again.  What's the best way to keep them from ramming you with their horns, or bumping you for milk?  The guy told me to hit them in the nose when they try to suck on my fingers or my clothes, I do, but it has no effect on them.  The making them move does though, but they start it again within 15 minutes.  Little Moo (Moe ) doesn't, it's the dark one that does it.  The tan one (Curly) is the one that rams you with his horns.  The dark one (Larry) will bump you and suck on any part of you/your clothing he can get in his mouth and chase you doing it.


----------



## Stubbornhillfarm (Jan 24, 2012)

You were given good info.  They're young, they're going to test the limits.  Keep doing what you are doing.  We let ours get away with the rubbing, chewing for a long time, because we had no clue what we were doing and thought it was cute.  We would also pat them on the head alot.  However, I was then schooled by some fine folks here, that told me not to rub their head as that just encourages them to rub back and push.  Rubbing their cheeks, chin, etc is fine.  Once we figured it out, and they would start, we would just tell them "No" in a stern voice and push them back or step aside from them if we could to create space.  They will get it! They really are super smart.   One of our Jerseys is very "mouthy"  he wants to chew on us when he can.  He is 9 months old now and doesn't do it much any more.  But every now and again he will start in.  We just have to remind ourselves that it is "not" cute and tell him no.  Best of luck with Curly, Larry and Moe.  I look forward to seeing updated pics as they grow!   Oh, and just educate "everyone else" as to what they can do to help train them and what is counter productive.  They'd rather help you I'm sure!


----------



## greenbean (Feb 4, 2012)

Awesome, thank you!    Yeah they don't really do it to me much anymore, I tried educating everyone else but they didn't listen   I'll try to get pictures soon!


----------



## Erins Little Farm (Feb 4, 2012)

Oh those jerseys are adorable!!! I love their sweet eyes!


----------



## 77Herford (Feb 4, 2012)

You can't loose the cuteness test with Jersey calves.  Though you need to nip this naughtiness in the bud or you'll have a 1000 pound steer ramming you with BIG horns.  I'm sure you'll do fine.


----------

